# Craftsman Blower will not start......



## Viper32 (Sep 18, 2005)

Okay, I have a craftsman blower i aquired thats about a year old. I cannot get it to run. Below are the things I have done and checked, please give me any other ideas what to look for.

1. Compression checked out at 115
2. Changed muffler out 
3. Tried another carb and still nothing
4. Has good spark

It will not hit at all. 

I need suggestions what to look for because everything seems to be in order.

Thanks, Mark


----------



## peppy (Jul 19, 2006)

Kill switch?


----------



## Viper32 (Sep 18, 2005)

No kill switch on it and I have spark.......

Mark


----------



## jgj6331 (Aug 9, 2006)

Good spark? Make sure plug is not shorted out by carbon/debris, the gap has been set to specs and the porcelain is not cracked.


----------



## Viper32 (Sep 18, 2005)

Tried three different plugs. Still no go.

Mark


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

What model is it?


----------



## jgj6331 (Aug 9, 2006)

Will it hit briefly with a very small amount of fuel mix (ether not recommended) poured directly into the intake?  Sears model # would help with specific suggestions.


----------



## Viper32 (Sep 18, 2005)

Sears item #07179490000 Mfr. model #35879490

http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/product.do?cat=Power+Lawn+Equipment&pid=07179490000&vertical=LAWN&subcat=Blowers&[email protected]@@@19[email protected]@@@&BV_EngineID=ccfkaddikhjihhgcefecemldffidfmm.0

Thats the one it is. No it want fire at all even with fuel poured in the intake.

Mark


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Some "common" problems that can effect starting on that model is loose cylinder bolts, loose carb bolts and loose carb adaptor bolts.


----------



## jgj6331 (Aug 9, 2006)

Only other thing I can think of is off timing - make sure ignition gap is correct and that flywheel alignment / position hasn't somehow changed. BTW - please read the customer reviews for that blower on the Sears website you listed - not pretty. You may want to get another blower with less headaches....


----------



## Viper32 (Sep 18, 2005)

I got it the flywheel key was slightly wore. Put a new one in and fired right away.

Thanks for all the help guys.

Mark


----------

